# HELP!!! Ryobi 720 trmmmer problem



## WMcCaslin (Aug 18, 2007)

s-wilson said:


> I have a Ryobi 720 trimmer, and the pull string came off track and is jammed. I am trying to get the housing apart to "unknot" the string, but can't get it aprat enough to do so. *Can anybody help?*


I know it has been two years, but here's how I did it.

The clutch assembly screws off the shaft (go CCW) but you have to lock the shaft from turning. I used the old screwdriver-between-the-plastic-housing-and-the cast-alum-fins-of-the-flywheel technique to jam the shaft from turning...and broke a fin in the process. Try inserting a bolt into the threaded end of the shaft and hold it with wrench while removing the clutch assembly. I removed the spring loaded clutch shoes and then used a pair of channel lock pliers to remove the clutch. After reassembling everything, the trimmer worked great.


----------

